# Please help with low btu dv gas fireplace



## The Money Pit (May 13, 2015)

Hello,

We are intending to remodel our master bathroom which is 14x16 (10ft ceiling).   We would like a clean front  dv gas fireplace with brushed nickel or stainless steel to frame it.  It would be used mostly for the ambiance, but warmth near the tub would certainly be nice! 

The Heat & Glo Mezzo-36 looked great in the showroom that we visited, but the concern is that its btu's will keep us from using it much.  We may have the option of directing some of the heat to an air duct in an adjacent room.  In your opinion, would this model be too powerful?

We have not seen the Heat & Glo Cosmo-32 in person.  The concern is that this model may not have as nice of a fire and overall sharp appearance that the Mezzo does.  Its btu's is 17,500-20,000.

The Regency Horizon HZ30E looks like it could be another option, but we have not been able to see it in person. This model also has lower btu output (14,000)

We would like to know your opinion regarding the models referenced above, or if you have any other suggestions.  We are open to other brands, btu thoughts, etc.


----------



## danimal1968 (May 13, 2015)

No experience with them but Valor's portrait series offers a 6,000-20,000 btu fireplace in a variety of styles from Victorian to ultramodern.


----------



## DAKSY (May 14, 2015)

Firstly, units are rated on BTU INPUT. The efficiency TIMES the INPUT will give you the amount of BTU OUTPUT.
Not sure what you have for insulation in your walls, but if you've got an average insulated place
& your winters aren't too severe, you're not going to need much more than 14 - 15K BTU (input) to heat it.
You want a unit that will allow you to turn the burner down to the lowest setting & use a thermostat for temperature control.
That way you'll be able to keep burner on for ambience without blowing you out of the room.
HTH


----------



## The Money Pit (May 15, 2015)

danimal1968 said:


> No experience with them but Valor's portrait series offers a 6,000-20,000 btu fireplace in a variety of styles from Victorian to ultramodern.




Thank you for the Valor suggestion.  I looked it up on the internet and it seems like a nice fireplace and the perfect btu's for my space!   Unfortunately, there does not seem to be a dealer in my area.  Maybe, someone else can benefit from reading this post though.


----------



## The Money Pit (May 15, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Firstly, units are rated on BTU INPUT. The efficiency TIMES the INPUT will give you the amount of BTU OUTPUT.
> Not sure what you have for insulation in your walls, but if you've got an average insulated place
> & your winters aren't too severe, you're not going to need much more than 14 - 15K BTU (input) to heat it.
> You want a unit that will allow you to turn the burner down to the lowest setting & use a thermostat for temperature control.
> ...




Thank you for the information.  I was wonder what parameters as far as maximum BTU's is concerned for our space.  You guessed correctly in that we have average insulation and basically mild winters.  Plus, the lighting in the bathroom tends to warm the area too.

It is so much easier to find dv gas fireplaces with high BTUs as opposed to those models with lower BTUs that still look nice.  I am not having much success in my area of the country seeing units in person.  Our dealers carry Napoleon, Heat & Glo, Heatilator and Regency; however, most do not have models on display


danimal1968 said:


> No experience with them but Valor's portrait series offers a 6,000-20,000 btu fireplace in a variety of styles from Victorian to ultramodern.


----------

